# Was I the youngest instructor ever in the Armed Forces?



## jzaidi1 (28 Apr 2008)

Hey folks,

I know this is a very bold question but I wanted to confirm something here.  I was told by the CO of CFSCE that I was the youngest instructor ever in the Canadian Armed Forces.  I was 20 years old teaching an Information Systems course to new recruits right up to senior level officers.  I was a reservist at the time, was a Corporal and 20 years old.  This was back in summer of 1995 at CFB Kingston as a Class B callout for 6 months (I was with Bravo Squadron).  I (along with other instructors) ran through a class of 60 students/week for the full 6 months.

Can anyone confirm/deny this?  PM me if you think I am off my rocker.  The reason I ask is because I am building up credentials I can present to CFRC for the Pilot MOC.

Thanks,
CPL Jay


----------



## Remius (28 Apr 2008)

No you weren't.  My grandfather served in ww2.  lied about his age (he was 15) And was teaching before he was 20 (different times though).  Many reservists teach well before they are twenty.  There was a person on my JNCO with a less than a year in and was fast tracked and taught the same summer after her course.  i think she was 18 at the time.  Maybe for your branch or trade as it is a reg force course.

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2008)

My question is : Who cares ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2008)

Just list the courses you taught on........they will do any math required.


----------



## Greymatters (28 Apr 2008)

Don't cadets instruct each other in drill and other subjects?  That would put many of them below the 18 YOA line...


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Apr 2008)

Am I the handsomest sailor of all time.?

How lame!


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My question is : Who cares ?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My question is : Who cares ?



You took the words right out of my mouth computer.

Is there a prize or something?  I mean, really.  :



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Am I the handsomest sailor of all time.?



No.


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Apr 2008)

to with unimportant awards...

am i the guy who lost the most amoun of weight to get in de CF???


----------



## jzaidi1 (28 Apr 2008)

Yep,

Getting lots of negative feedback on this question.  I just wanted to know only because my CO (commanding officer) mentioned it years ago.  Oh and I was in cadets for 6 years prior to the reserves so I'm not counting that as instructional experience although technically it was (I was 2ic of my cadet squadron at the rank of WO2).

I would have imagined if I were the youngest that would be a small but "positive" check mark on the long list of accomplishments required to be accepted for Pilot.  Mind you I'll have to do the CFAT, ACS and interview and pass them with flying colours (no pun intended) in order to be considered.

Thanks,
CPL


----------



## BernDawg (28 Apr 2008)

Look at it this way.  You could write down that you were selected as an instructor at said age due to your unique abilities etc. etc. That is if your looking for brownie points for you submission resume after all.


----------



## infamous_p (28 Apr 2008)

jzaidi1 said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> I know this is a very bold question but I wanted to confirm something here.  I was told by the CO of CFSCE that I was the youngest instructor ever in the Canadian Armed Forces.  I was 20 years old teaching an Information Systems course to new recruits right up to senior level officers.  I was a reservist at the time, was a Corporal and 20 years old.  This was back in summer of 1995 at CFB Kingston as a Class B callout for 6 months (I was with Bravo Squadron).  I (along with other instructors) ran through a class of 60 students/week for the full 6 months.
> 
> ...



Unnnnnfortunatelyyyyyy................

I bore witness to one 19 year-old MCpl (names excluded, obviously) - yes, 19 years old and yes, a Master-Corporal - teaching on a reserve BMQ course. 

So........



			
				jzaidi1 said:
			
		

> I would have imagined if I were the youngest that would be a small but "positive" check mark on the long list of accomplishments required to be accepted for Pilot.



Age doesn't really matter; you can be the greatest 5 year-old teacher in the world alongside an absolutely terrible 45 year-old teacher. Focus on getting more concrete things to make yourself competitive, i.e., volunteer experience, better grades, join a sports team, etc. Don't get yourself bent around setting records for the purpose of being selected, Jay.


----------



## Greymatters (28 Apr 2008)

jzaidi1 said:
			
		

> Getting lots of negative feedback on this question.



As you can see, great to put on your resume where you are expected to boast of your achievements, but otherwise...


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2008)

Does it really matter if you were the youngest instructor?  Maybe your CO (how many years ago?) meant youngest in your unit or was just misinformed.  Why not just put on your resume that you were an instructor at a relatively young age?  I personally don't think the CFRC will give a rat's a** about how old you were.  They just want your experience.

BTW, if you're no longer a Cpl, I don't think you need to sign your posts as such.


----------



## infamous_p (28 Apr 2008)

Alright.. I think the point has been made..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2008)

I joined the Reserves at 15 and was instructing, after my Jr NCO Course at 17. That checkmark may not belong to me, but I'm ahead of you in line


----------



## Trinity (28 Apr 2008)

I had an 18 year old female Cpl (jlc trained) teaching on my BMQ in 93.


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Apr 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Unnnnnfortunatelyyyyyy................
> 
> I bore witness to one 19 year-old MCpl (names excluded, obviously) - yes, 19 years old and yes, a Master-Corporal - teaching on a reserve BMQ course.
> 
> ...



Was it a short term summer appointment only..e.g. "you're a MCpl until September" kind of thing?

All I can say is wow...I didn't even think that was possible.


----------



## Trinity (28 Apr 2008)

The top candidate of the old JLC was promoted to MCpl on grad parade.

So if you were an 18 year old pte and reservist.. and topped your infantry JLC... you 
then became an 18 year old MCpl.


----------



## infamous_p (28 Apr 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Was it a short term summer appointment only..e.g. "you're a MCpl until September" kind of thing?
> 
> All I can say is wow...I didn't even think that was possible.



Nope, he was fully appointed.. not just a summer appointment. He's a Sergeant now.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2008)

I was told I was the biggest Smart ass to ever where a uniform in serving Her Majesty!



dileas

tess


----------



## fbr2o75 (28 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I was told I was the biggest Smart *** to ever where a uniform in serving Her Majesty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that can't be true,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I was told the same thing


----------



## Walt (28 Apr 2008)

I can't believe the criticism & negative responses to this question, especially from one of the moderators, namely "CDN AVIATOR". If you can't provide positive re-inforcement, or constructive criticism, then keep your hands off the key board.

Walt


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Apr 2008)

Walt said:
			
		

> I can't believe the criticism & negative responses to this question, especially from one of the moderators, namely "CDN AVIATOR". If you can't provide positive re-inforcement, or constructive criticism, then keep your hands off the key board.
> 
> Walt



They are only mods when they end there posts as such (ie. Army.ca Staff), other wise they are just normal members like the rest of us (but with more buttons to play with  ;D)


----------



## Walt (28 Apr 2008)

Seen & known. Still not appropriate. Public "bashing", in this case, is not professional. 

Walt


----------



## mover1 (28 Apr 2008)

Once I got to exchange jackets with the CO at the Mens Christmas Dinner at the age of 18.
Does that make me the youngest CO of an Armoured unit.

Honestly though. Don't put that crap down on your resume. Stick to what you have done and unlike me in this post...CHECK YOUR SPELLING.
Keep it short and to the point as well. Stay away from acronyms. If the recruiter wants more information he can ask you personally.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2008)

Walt said:
			
		

> I can't believe the criticism & negative responses to this question, especially from one of the moderators, namely "CDN AVIATOR". If you can't provide positive re-inforcement, or constructive criticism, then keep your hands off the key board.
> 
> Walt



 :rofl:

Have a good evening


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Apr 2008)

CDN AVIATOR..I am doing a Citizens Arrest! You are on IC from Walt!

You are banished to fly in Sea Kings forever!

and damn I am Handsome!


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Apr 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> and damn I am Handsome!



Bah! Who's the best looking man in NATO, and why am I ?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> and why am I ?



Why are you what?


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Apr 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> CDN AVIATOR..I am doing a Citizens Arrest! You are on IC from Walt!
> 
> You are banished to fly in Sea Kings forever!
> 
> and damn I am Handsome!



 :rofl:





			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Bah! Who's the best looking man in NATO, and why am I ?



I'd hate to see the fight that breaks out when the winner is announced  ;D actually on second thought I want to see that fight  ;D


----------



## medaid (28 Apr 2008)

HFX Crow my friend... I, Captain Jack Sparrow am the handsomest sailor in Her Majesty's Canadian Navy. 

Savy?

;D


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2008)

I don't know there Jack - there are 8 of us going to ships off my course - and even though most of us are green clothed, we'll still be sailing in HMC's Naval Service and may be jockeying for that position... :

MM


----------



## medaid (29 Apr 2008)

Yarr... That may be slight bit o' challenge there ah mate? 

How bout a parle?


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2008)

Like I said - I wear green clothes - I have yet to take my Naval Language Training course, so a translation is in order (however, if I'm drunk, I can speak almost any language with little prompting  ;D).

MM


----------



## medaid (29 Apr 2008)

LOL MM, don't tell me you haven't seen Pirates of the Carribean? ;D


----------



## infamous_p (29 Apr 2008)

Walt said:
			
		

> Seen & known. Still not appropriate. Public "bashing", in this case, is not professional.
> 
> Walt



Walt, it all just comes down to good-natured poking... lol


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2008)

Can y'all post pics (preferably of the chaps type) and I'll be the judge??

BTW, I have it on good authority that I am the very first female-natural-redheaded mod on Army.ca. Do I win a prize??


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> BTW, I have it on good authority that I am the very first female-natural-redheaded mod on Army.ca. Do I win a prize??



You may get higher on the merit list to be a pilot.  ;D


----------



## Teflon (29 Apr 2008)

This one time a band camp,.....


----------



## Yrys (29 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Can y'all post pics (preferably of the chaps type) and I'll be the judge??



I second that. No one asking for a vote? Good, approuved by all


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I second that. No one asking for a vote? Good, approuved by all



Back off -- get your own chaps pics.


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2008)

Don't need them - apparently my fan club here in Dauphin are quite happy with my running shorts  ;D...
MM


----------



## Yrys (29 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Back off -- get your own chaps pics.



Hey, hold your horses, here, darling! I second *your* proposition of posting pics,
which mean they will be public, so viewable by everyone, including me, and you will be the judge,
meaning you will be able to receive bribes discreetly  :-* !


----------



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I was told I was the biggest Smart *** to ever where a uniform in serving Her Majesty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well technically you only inherited the title after I retired 8)

As for 19 year old M/Cpls I had a few RNTP types who fit that bill in my company in the late 1980's. Some of them taught Tess.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well technically you only inherited the title after I retired 8)
> 
> As for 19 year old M/Cpls I had a few RNTP types who fit that bill in my company in the late 1980's. Some of them taught Tess.



Actually that's right, I was taught by the first batch out of that course, and some of those guys joined when I did, or a few months prior!

dileas

tess


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Apr 2008)

Walt said:
			
		

> Seen & known. Still not appropriate. Public "bashing", in this case, is not professional.
> 
> Walt



And remember if you have an issue with a post there is always the Report to Moderator button at the bottom right hand corner of each and every post. We stress that and a lot still do not get it.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Apr 2008)

Walt said:
			
		

> I can't believe the criticism & negative responses to this question, especially from one of the moderators, namely "CDN AVIATOR". If you can't provide positive re-inforcement, or constructive criticism, then keep your hands off the key board.
> 
> Walt



Ouch!

op:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2008)

Ouch! isn't the word for it.  "Out of line" may be more in line with my opinion, but this discussion of Walt is totally derailing the topic, so let's drop Walt and continue with the original topic.


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ouch! isn't the word for it.  "Out of line" may be more in line with my opinion, but this discussion of Walt is totally derailing the topic, so let's drop Walt and continue with the original topic.



But haven't we beaten it to death yet  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> But haven't we beaten it to death yet  :



 :deadhorse: 

op:


----------



## greenjacket (4 Aug 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Don't cadets instruct each other in drill and other subjects?  That would put many of them below the 18 YOA line...



Cadet's aren't soldiers so they don't count


----------



## Greymatters (5 Aug 2008)

Hmmm...  I recall someone on this site citing an example of an officer in Cadets being able to give orders to reg force NCMs that they outrank, so technically they are the same as soldiers...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  I recall someone on this site citing an example of an officer in Cadets being able to give orders to reg force NCMs that they outrank, so technically they are the same as soldiers...



CIC and cadets are 2 different things.


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Aug 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  I recall someone on this site citing an example of an officer in Cadets being able to give orders to reg force NCMs that they outrank, so technically they are the same as soldiers...



There's a bit of confusion here.

Today, the officers in the cadet programme are all CF officers with the same authority as any other CF officer.

Until the fairly recent past, there were officer ranks among the cadets themselves in the army cadets (in addition to the CF officers).  The cadet officers did not have any authority over CF members of any rank.  Except for a few closed cadet units (those at private schools, e.g.) which play by some rules not in effect for the whole cadet programme there are no cadet officer ranks anymore.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Aug 2008)

I think it was referring to an event prior to 1993 when the Cadet officer ranks were removed?  Ah, foggy memory on that one...


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Aug 2008)

I have been in contact with the cadet world since I was 13 in 1987, and at this point there were no "cadet" officer.


there CIC nothing more as for officers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Aug 2008)

When I was with Cadets in the 60's, senior cadets acted as officers, and wore the rank. They held no commission. It was more a parade position than anything else, IIRC.


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2008)

The Cadet Officer ranks (red insignia vice gold) were being phased out Canada wide from 85-88.

Some corps got on the bandwagon faster than others.

Regards


----------



## Gramps (6 Aug 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> There's a bit of confusion here.
> 
> Today, the officers in the cadet programme are all CF officers with the same authority as any other CF officer.
> 
> Until the fairly recent past, there were officer ranks among the cadets themselves in the army cadets (in addition to the CF officers).  The cadet officers did not have any authority over CF members of any rank.  Except for a few closed cadet units (those at private schools, e.g.) which play by some rules not in effect for the whole cadet programme there are no cadet officer ranks anymore.



Although they do indeed wear a comission they only have authority limited to the cadet world.
edited for clarification.


----------



## Neill McKay (6 Aug 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Although they do indeed wear a comission they only have authority limited to the cadet world.
> edited for clarification.



That's incorrect.  There is no such limitation specific to CIC officers.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> There is no such limitation specific to CIC officers.



You are correct, however

"Its not because you can that you should"


----------



## Neill McKay (6 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are correct, however
> 
> "Its not because you can that you should"



I hope we can all agree that no officer, regardless of branch or component, should go around giving unnecessary orders just for the sheer pleasure of it.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I hope we can all agree that no officer, regardless of branch or component, should go around giving unnecessary orders just for the sheer pleasure of it.



I would agree with that


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Aug 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I hope we can all agree that no officer, regardless of branch or component, should go around giving unnecessary orders just for the sheer pleasure of it.



Well said, a commission is a commission regardless of branch and comes with the same responsibility (including the responsibility not to abuse those powers) for any CF officer.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Although they do indeed wear a comission they only have authority limited to the cadet world.
> edited for clarification.



Hello Gramps, hope you are having a most pleasant evening.

I beg to differ, we used to have a CIC LT, on CL B 'A' at Sask Dist HQ, acting as a Fin O, was there for years, and had nothing to do with any Cadet Corps Unit.

Cheers, and beers,

Humbly yours,

OWDU


----------



## BC Old Guy (1 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, we used to have a CIC LT, on CL B 'A' at Sask Dist HQ, acting as a Fin O, was there for years, and had nothing to do with any Cadet Corps Unit.



About 4 to 5 years ago, the rules were changed, (or were enforced), so that CIC officers were only employed with Cadets or activities related to Cadets.  

edit - spelling


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hello Gramps, hope you are having a most pleasant evening.
> 
> I beg to differ, we used to have a CIC LT, on CL B 'A' at Sask Dist HQ, acting as a Fin O, was there for years, and had nothing to do with any Cadet Corps Unit.
> 
> ...



OWDU, BC Old Guy has it correct ...

Here's a link to the CANFORGEN in another thread. This CANFORGEN governs if/when/where/how RegF and PRes CO's are authorized to employ CIC officers:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78996/post-745643.html#msg745643


----------

